# Deepcool Z9 any good?



## itsakjt (Jun 11, 2013)

Yesterday, I got this thermal compound to apply it on my CPU after my motherboard comes back from service. Is it good? Previously I used Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400.


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 11, 2013)

It should be just fine:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5


----------

